# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Krankenhausaufenthalt nach 4ter Chemo

## susc24

Bekommt man von der Chemo Taxotere/Prednisolon Herzprobleme, wie z.B. erhöhten Puls, Herzrasen?

Siehe auch:
Krankenhausaufenthalt nach 4ter Chemo

----------

